# COPAY - Followup Visit



## Partha (May 20, 2010)

*Can a provider collect COPAY from a patient on a postoperative follow-up visit which is not billed to the insurance?*


----------



## LindaEV (May 20, 2010)

No. A co-pay is the patients portion of the billed visit...no billed visit=no co-pay.


----------



## Partha (May 20, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

